# P&O Ventura Press Release



## newda898

> 21 November 2006
> 
> Three distinct elements of British culture will be brought together by P&O Cruises when Ventura, the £300 million superliner designed specifically for British holidaymakers, is launched in April 2008 with an emphasis on fine dining, modern and contemporary art and family entertainment.
> 
> Legendary chef and restaurateur Marco Pierre White will create a signature restaurant and act as a dining consultant to P&O Cruises in the build up to Ventura’s maiden voyage from Southampton.
> 
> Art experts from Tate Modern will also join Ventura on hosted ‘Introduction to Modern Art’ cruises to be held throughout the year.
> 
> P&O Cruises, managing director, David Dingle, said Ventura will set a new standard for 21st century cruising from the UK, with her mix of innovation, creative design and cutting edge features.
> 
> “Ventura will take the contemporary cruise experience to the next level. Her stylish interior and range of facilities will appeal to people who might not have previously considered a cruise holiday, as well as those who enjoy cruising on big, modern ships.”
> 
> Marco Pierre White, renowned as the first British chef and world’s youngest to win three Michelin stars, will create a signature fine dining restaurant on board Ventura - to be called The White Room. His signature culinary flair will also be integrated into many other areas of the dining experience.
> 
> “The White Room will be a sumptuous restaurant with a menu reminiscent of the finest dishes found in the most memorable hotels and restaurants across Italy.
> 
> “Marco will also use the expertise gained running Frankie’s restaurants to help create
> The Beach House, a family dining venue on Ventura. This will be a cruise ship “first”
> - offering families the chance to dine together somewhere designed specifically for that
> purpose,“ said Dingle.
> 
> Further emphasising Ventura’s family-friendly facilities, much-loved Toyland character Noddy will feature in the children’s area for two to four year olds.
> 
> “Our passengers have grown up with Noddy and he remains as popular with children today as he was fifty years ago. This is the first time a British cruise line has forged a relationship with a recognisable children’s character and Noddy is the perfect choice for P&O Cruises, “ said Dingle.
> 
> Noddy will make periodic appearances on board Ventura throughout the year to enchant and delight Ventura’s younger passengers at character breakfasts and during playtime.
> 
> As part of the round the clock activities for children aged two – 17, older children on Ventura will be offered lessons in how to become a rock star, learning how to play guitar, keyboards and drums. And for the first time, P&O Cruises has designed an area specifically for parents to supervise their children aged under two years old.
> 
> Art and design are key themes for the ship and Ventura will be a floating showcase for the very best of British contemporary art, with 7,000 different pieces from 55 artists.
> 
> P&O Cruises has partnered with Tate Modern to host ‘Introduction to Modern Art’ themed cruises. These cruises will give passengers the opportunity to attend seminars, presentations and practical art classes on board.
> 
> British designer Nick Munro, renowned for his unique furniture, ceramic and homeware designs, will be creating bespoke items designed specifically for contemporary British tastes. These will help create an environment that is visually stimulating and welcoming to Ventura's passengers.
> 
> Summing up, Dingle said:
> 
> “Each time we build a new ship, we look for evolution rather than revolution. We’re committed to creating a designer ship that can be enjoyed by our existing passengers and embraced by those that haven’t cruised with us before.
> 
> “Our research tells us that in Britain today people are looking to spend on experiences rather than material things. They want to escape the stress of work and everyday life and find more time to relax and play. They want to spend more quality time together as families and couples. And, while they are always looking for value for money, value for time is more of a priority. Ventura is designed to meet those needs.”
> 
> ends
> 
> Note to editors: A dedicated microsite with a virtual tour of Ventura launches on Thursday November 23. This can be accessed at www.virtualventura.co.uk and will be regularly updated as building progresses.
> 
> About Ventura
> Ventura will be launched in April 2008 and will be 115,000-tonnes - more than 40 per cent larger than P&O Cruises ship Arcadia, currently the largest built for this market. At full capacity, she will carry nearly 3,600 passengers and 1,200 crew. Full details of all the facilities on board may be found in the attached sheets.


_Taken from __http://www.pocruises.com/press/Release158._aspx


----------

